# 125 gallon hap tank



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

So I have posted about having a hap tank before but i was limited to a 75. Well now I have room for a 6ft tank and I want haps! I would like to stock this tank with the predatory haps like venustus and fryeri. I want a all male show tank too if that's possible. Can someone suggest any other fish of my description that would do well in this setup? I am not looking for a monsterous 16" fish but something in the 8-12" leaning more toward the smaller end of that spectrum of 8-10".

Suggestions?


----------



## nlui220 (Feb 2, 2010)

Currently I have 85% of the stocklist below in my 125g. Looking to get rid of most of my peacocks to acquire some larger haps like the buccochromis & chilotilapia

Buccochromis Spectabilis
Chilotilapia Rhoadesii
Copadichromis trewevasae
Copadichromis borleyi Croc Rocks
Mylochromis ericotaenia
Naevochromis chrysogaster
Nyassachromis boadzulu
Otopharynx tetraspilus
Otopharynx lithobates "Zimbawe Rock"
Protomelas spilonotus Tanz Insignus
Protomelas t. Red Empress
Sciaenochromis fryeri
Tramitichromis sp. intermedius
Aulonocara Turkis (keeper)
Aulonocara Lemon Jake (keeper)
Aulonocara Bi-Color 500 (keeper)
Yellow Lab
Frontosa
Calvus


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I like...

fryeri
venustus
red empress
Chilotilapia Rhoadesii 
otophyrnx lithobates
Aristochromis christyi

I know these fish can get quite large(except for the lithobates) so would I be fine with these or would I need to add more? Again I am looking for larger Malawi "predatory" haps not the plankton feeders although i guess I can be a bit flexible with that. I just don't wanna cram 12 foot long fish in this tank. Filteration will be an fx5 and two ac110(I already have one) so bioload shouldn't be a problem plus I do 50% water changes weekly on all my tanks.


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey,
I also have an all male hap/peacock tank. I like larger predator fish so only have 3 peacocks and might remove one of them. My tank is a 180gal most of my fish are small biggest being 5inches. For your tank You could add like a placid. Milimo, Prot. Insignus Yellow belly or Prot. Spilonotus Mara Rocks,Placidochromis johnstoni, Placid Pheno. Copad Borleyi.

My current stocklist is in my 180gal:
Buccochromis Spectabilis
Champ trout
Dimi. Compressicep
placid Milimo
placid johnstoni,
placid pheno
placid electra
Prot Insignus yellow belly
taiwan reef
Eureka red peacock
Aulon. Maleri Island sunshin peacock
aulon. Red albino peacock
yellow lab
Have coming in: 
2 foss. rostratus
2 aristo. christyi
1 Nimbo fusco

The one thing about going with predator fish is that they do get large and they need their room to grow and swim. Just try to get them smaller and let them grow up together thats what I'm doing and theres no aggression at all.


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

I only have a 4ft foot tank at the moment but when I upgrade I'll add a dimidiochromis compressiceps for sure. They have a look that no other malawi has. I also like placidochromis phenochilus tanzania and nimbochromis polystigma.


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

I agree with ws812 as I have one thats 4 inches right now and has amazing colors. I knew he was a male but didnt show colors as my male venustus was the dominate male. Then I had a fungus attack in my tank that wiped out all my fish except 8 of them one being a compressicep. He is now 4inches and amazing he is a shiny blue hue with a fire red anal fin and has this red in his tale and dorsal fin. He looks amazing and not aggressive. I will post some pics once I receive my new fish on thursday.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I like compricceps also so I will add it to my list.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

rrcoolj said:


> So I have posted about having a hap tank before but i was limited to a 75. Well now I have room for a 6ft tank and I want haps! I would like to stock this tank with the predatory haps like venustus and fryeri. I want a all male show tank too if that's possible. Can someone suggest any other fish of my description that would do well in this setup? I am not looking for a monsterous 16" fish but something in the 8-12" leaning more toward the smaller end of that spectrum of 8-10".
> 
> Suggestions?


All male would be the way I would go.

I switched my 90 over to all male last July and just picked up a 125 that is waiting for bulkheads to setup as my guys have outgrown the 90.

My all male experiences...

In those 15 months I lost 1 peacock to bloat and had to rehome a Flametail Peacock due to overt WWIII level aggression between him and another fish.

I approached my all male as trying to find the calmest fish I could find to the greatest chance of success.

I would strongly recommend having a (timeout, re-home staging, growout) tank available at all times. Someone you like will decide to go postal, and simply no longer play nice - probably your favorite fish :x.

I currently have a young male Aulonocara koningsi and young male Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri" that couldn't quite hang with the big boys so they are growing out some more to try again in a couple of months.

I had to try a couple of times before my Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) got big enough and wasn't being hounded/terrrorized by my large Liuli when I put them together.

I really have had great success with Placidochromis species over the years. I currently have
a male Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" I got back in 2007. He is pushing 8in










The powder blue with flat black of the Placidochromis electra are way underrated IMO.










I've kept Placidochromis milomo before and would love another once the 6ft tank goes online if I can find one.

Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli) I've had for since he was a couple of inches long with no color. He is the same size as the pheno.










I would like to add a Dimidiochromis compressiceps, Sciaenochromis fryeri, Placidochromis sp. "Jalo" or Aulonocara sp. "Turkis" along with the P. milomo once the 125 is up and running, but honestly, what I can find and order together, that I think will have a pretty good chance of working will be what I get.

I guess I would just caution you on putting a couple of large predators in there first and then try to add stuff later and to really research the fish you are looking to add as you go along for potential issues so you can be aware and watch for them.

Please be aware when ordering fish, I have found most people are pretty, shall we say, generous with their fish measurements.

All male is hit and miss but definitely worth the effort in my opinion. Also, I wouldn't eschew peacocks.










Good Luck.


----------



## kyoshi (Mar 12, 2010)

beautiful fish


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree your fish are stunning. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jaymon (Sep 22, 2010)

We have a 90g all male HAP/Peacock tank as well.

Our stock list has grown over the last few months, but currently the stocking for this tank is:

1 - AULONOCARA STUARTGRANTI "CHILOELO" (Red Shoulder Peacock) [F1]

1 - AULONOCARA STUARTGRANTI "Otter Point"

1 - AULONOCARA Sp. OB

1 - COPADICHROMIS BORLEYI "KADANGO" (Red Fin Borleyi)

1 - COPADICHROMIS AZUREUS "Nkhomo Reef" [F1]

1 - OTOPHARYNX LITHOBATES "ZIMBABWA ROCKS" (Yellow Blaze Lithobate) [F1]

1 - AULONOCARA STUARTGRANTI "HUSERI" (Midnight Peacock)

1 - SCIAENOCHROMIS FRYERI (Electric Blue Alhi)

1 - AULONOCARA MALERI ISLAND (Sunshine Peacock) [F1]

1 - AULONOCARA Sp. LWANDA (Red Top Lwanda)

1 - AULONOCARA Sp. GERMAN RED (German Red Peacock)

1 - AULONOCARA Sp. RUBIN/STRAWBERY type

1 - AULONOCARA STUARTGRANTI "Undu" (Lemon Jake)

1 - DIMIDIOCHROMIS KIWINGE [F1]

1 - PROTOMELAS Sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwanee Reef)

1 - AUTOLAMPROLOGUS COMPRESSICEPS ZEBRA KIPILI [wild]

1 - AUTOLAMPROLOGUS CALVUS "Ink Fin" [wild]

1 - CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA "KAVALA" [F1]

1 - CYPHOTILAPIA FRONTOSA "BARUNDI" [F2]

2 - PLACIDOCHROMIS Sp. "PHENOCHILUS TANZANIA" (Speckled Cruisers)

2 - SYNODONTIS EUPTERUS "Feather Fin Synodontis"

1 - ALBINO BRISTLENOSE PLECO - Ancistrus sp.

Not sure if I can post a link to the pictures already posted on another forum? Would save me having to re-upload them.

Anyway, we're moving on up to a larger tank. Most of these guys are in the 3"-5" range. As long as we move around the rock work when adding new fish, we've never really had any issues that didn't settle down on their own.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

Just wondering I understand that more filtration is great but if I am reading that right a fx5 and 2 110 is lots I would say kinda a waste of money. I have an fx5 on a 130 and thats all it really needs . Ab ack up 110 would be great if something happens but 2 110 and an fx5 is a tad much no.


----------

